# Craftsman table saw extension



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Have an older craftsman 3hp table saw with cast iron top. Does anyone know if someone makes an extension for this saw to accommodate a router ? The left side could be extended and I do know they make a plain cast iron section abt 12 inches wide but I don't know if a router extension is available.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Henry,
Make the extension yourself. I've made several of them. You can use the holes already in the table. Take a look at my gallery, it may give you some ideas.


----------

